# Stressing



## eno2

Hi,

What would be the right word choice or the right way of saying <Trying to speak Greek would be very _stressing _for me just now>

As 'required' when consulting, I give it an audacious beginner's try myself:

μόλις τώρα, το να προσπαθώ να μιλήσω ελληνικά θα ήταν πολύ άγχος για μένα


----------



## dmtrs

eno2 said:


> μόλις τώρα, το να προσπαθώ να μιλήσω ελληνικά θα ήταν πολύ άγχος για μένα



First, you'd be perfectly understood by this.

As for what a Greek would say (if we accept the possibility that speaking Greek could be stressing for a Greek ):
Το να προσπαθώ να μιλήσω ελληνικά θα ήταν πολύ άγχ*ωτικό* για μένα *αυτή τη στιγμή*.
Or, most likely: Το να προσπαθ*ήσω* να μιλήσω ελληνικά θα ήταν πολύ άγχ*ωτικό* για μένα *αυτή τη στιγμή*.
Or: Θα ήταν πολύ άγχ*ωτικό* για μένα (το) να προσπαθ*ήσω* να μιλήσω ελληνικά *αυτή τη στιγμή.*
"θα ήταν πολύ άγχ*ωτικό" *can be replaced by "θα μου προκαλούσε πολύ/μεγάλο άγχος".

"μόλις τώρα" usually refers to something that has *just *happened - therefore it's an expression for the (*very* recent) past.


----------



## eno2

The stress is all mine of course.
Great:  
*aγχωτικό *
I also like the corrections *αυτή τη στιγμή* and *Το να προσπαθήσω* and should have thought of that last one myself.


----------



## Helleno File

Thanks for the full explanation.  Το να... reflects a recent discussion  and I hadn't realised it could be used with the dependant form to specify a single action rather than with the indicative to state a general view. I'll also try to add αγχοτικό to my long list of words beginning αγχ.. !

It's interesting that eno2 translates "just now" as μόλις τώρα and dmtrs suggests αυτή τη στιγμή pointing out the difference.  In "English" English just now means as dmtrs says something that happened very recently indeed e. g. "What were you doing just now?" In Scots English just now means simply "now". E. g. "What are you doing just now?" A Scots work colleague used to have me confused at times!

However, the Scots version is possibly increasingly heard in England meaning "now".  So eno2's sentence "Trying to speak Greek would be very _stressing _for me just now" is 100% ok and what a lot of people say.  But if you then take "just now" out of the sentence you have to remember which meaning you intend.  I think the just implies emphasis and you could say "right now" but that would be even more emphatic.

[Later edit to correct spelling of αγχοτικό]


----------



## dmtrs

Interesting, Helleno File, thanks.
A glimpse into English language that only a native speaker can provide.


----------



## eno2

Helleno File said:


> [Later edit to correct spelling of αγχοτικό]



I read it and wrote it initially as aγχωστικό 

Thanks for the 'just now' comment.


----------



## Helleno File

eno2 said:


> I read it and wrote it initially as aγχωστικό
> 
> Thanks for the 'just now' comment.



My mistake I almost always write αγκ* for αγχ*. Perhaps this will teach me! 

I


----------



## eno2

αγχ* is not of obvious nor easy pronunciation to me. I had to check it. It's a combination of sounds that doesn't exist in Dutch.
η αγχ* δεν είναι προφανής ούτε εύκολη προφορά για μένα. Έπρεπε να το ελέγχω. Είναι ένας συνδυασμός ήχων που δεν υπάρχουν στα ολλανδικά.


----------



## Perseas

eno2 said:


> ... θα ήταν πολύ άγχος για μένα


Another possibility:
... θα μου προκαλούσε πολύ στρες/άγχος


----------



## eno2

OK. Noted.  I was wandering what 'stress' was. It's στρες.


----------



## Helleno File

eno2 said:


> αγχ* is not of obvious nor easy pronunciation to me. I had to check it. It's a combination of sounds that doesn't exist in Dutch.
> η αγχ* δεν είναι προφανής ούτε εύκολη προφορά για μένα. Έπρεπε να το ελέγχω. Είναι ένας συνδυασμός ήχων που δεν υπάρχουν στα ολλανδικά.



English has a semi-humorous saying: People who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones [!] Dutchmen who regularly pronounce g in Dutch as a velar gargle shouldn't complain about guttural consonants in other languages!!! Can anyone but a Dutch person pronounce the name Van Gogh right?!

Χα χα χα


----------



## shawnee

Would "προς το παρόν" be a viable alternative to "αυτή τη στιγμή" or "μόλις τώρα"?


----------



## eno2

Probably yes.
"προς το παρόν" = currently....


----------



## dmtrs

I'd say προς το παρόν = for the time being, to be more accurate. It indicates that something is temporary.


----------



## eno2

Helleno File said:


> English has a semi-humorous saying: People who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones [!] Dutchmen who regularly pronounce g in Dutch as a velar gargle shouldn't complain about guttural consonants in other languages!!! Can anyone but a Dutch person pronounce the name Van Gogh right?!
> 
> Χα χα χα



 αγχ*  is a rapid sequence of a nasal sound and a velar gargle so I suppose the Greek pronounce Van Gogh fairly accurately as φαγχoχ


----------

